# 3 weeks later



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, hello. 
I am not sure if keeping a tank should have been this overwhelming or if I simply went over compulsive on it, but I feel semi-accomplished.
Tye fist set of fish that I got were a pair of gold gouramis. BUt one of them them started punking the smaller one, and I had to return one of the (not to mention that fished killed the african dwarf frog I had in the tank)
So I got a red tail shark. After that I waited until a few days ago I aded two jewel cichilds and 3 bala sharks. I have ONE question, one of the jewel cichilds is brown from the upper top part of its body. WHat could it be. And that one plant in the botton right coner is losing its leave, why is that? Alright that was two questions. 

What do you guys think of the tank? 8-[
Advice would be greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The plants that look like a corn plant are not aquatic. They will all die. So sorry someone sold you those for your tank. Many big box pet stores have them in the aquarium sections.

I don't know how big your tank is but a bala shark will grow to 10"-15". That's pretty big. Do you know what you are going to do with him when he gets that big?

I think you have a good start with your tank. You need to do a little research with what fish to keep together with the size of your tank. If you have a local aquatic club you might want to join. People are very helpful and knowledgeable in the clubs.


----------



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

Ha ha yeah, they sell them at Petco. I read someone's thread last night and he said the same thing about those plants. I had an idea they weren't aquatic cause they weren't ever classified under any of the aquatic plants -_-

Its a 29gallon tank definetely not big enought for 3, or even 1 bala shark so right now they are at most 4inches big. When the bala sharks get way to big I will most likely free them at a bayou by the house. Ha ha > or put him up for adoption (which will probably be almost as worse as releasing them at the bayou.) But I am hoping that some small aquarium place will accept them for store credit.

Thanks  I gladly appreciate your compliment. I am not sure if there is a fish club here in Houston, but I just found out about a Fish Gallery we have in town. So I need to take a look at that.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Enrique said:


> Its a 29gallon tank definetely not big enought for 3, or even 1 bala shark so right now they are at most 4inches big. When the bala sharks get way to big I will most likely free them at a bayou by the house. Ha ha > or put him up for adoption (which will probably be almost as worse as releasing them at the bayou.) But I am hoping that some small aquarium place will accept them for store credit.
> 
> Thanks  I gladly appreciate your compliment. I am not sure if there is a fish club here in Houston, but I just found out about a Fish Gallery we have in town. So I need to take a look at that.


PLEASE don't release any fish or plants out into the wild. We have just been through a HUGE battle with the Texas Wildlife and Parks Department and the Legislature about hobbyists and contamination of Texas waterways. You have no idea what a huge problem releases like this can be to the environment. Hobbyist released the lionfish off the East Coast and they are destroying natural habitats and fish populations and coral reefs all along the East Coast. Because of this type of behavior by hobbyists the State Legislature was about to ban the sale and possession of ALL but 223 aquatic plants. This would have really been a shame for our hobby. PLEASE DO NOT RELEASE IN THE WILD!! We don't want hobbyists associated with any issues like this.

There is a plant club that just started up in your area. They will be very helpful to you. They trade plants, plan field trips, have monthly meetings. Follow the link below and get to you your potential friends.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/houston-area-aquatic-plant-society/


----------



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to start with an apology if my previouse statement was taken seriousely. I know how unwise and destructive realising plants/ animals to their unnatural habitat can be. I know that this is not a joking matter. I've read of hornworths or anacharis (one of the two) blocking passage ways for boats (I don't know know if small or big) in the upper states, (I also don't know if it was water ways that farmed this plants, but I can still imagen the damage it they can do.) There's also a case of jumping fish released in the missippi river that have ravaged and destroyed a lot of native fish because of lack of a natural predator. 

I know how chaotic something like that can be, and I do apologise if my joke was taken seriousely. I will refrain from joking around like that, since it is obviousely not something to be taken lightly. But thanks for not chewing on me, but to very modestly advise me against it. 

I will definetely take a look into this fish club.


----------

